# DVI or Component?



## Alto101 (Apr 11, 2005)

I have Mits. 65813 so I have the choice of using either DVI or component video cables when I hook up my 942 this week. The 942 has HDMI and component outputs, but includes a HDMI to DVI adapter from what I have read. Does anyone with a 942 have any feedback as to which connection produces better PQ with the 942? 

I know that with the Voom STB a lot of people said that the component video had better PQ than DVI.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The 942 comes with an HDMI to DVI cable in the box. If I had the choice, I'd use that rather than component, but first I'd hook up both to compare for myself on my setup.


----------



## djmav (Apr 14, 2005)

Just got my 942 installed yesterday. I had a very helpful installer that allowed me to hook it up both with component and DVI.

The DVI PQ was better than the compent but not by much.


----------



## Alto101 (Apr 11, 2005)

djmav said:


> Just got my 942 installed yesterday. I had a very helpful installer that allowed me to hook it up both with component and DVI.
> 
> The DVI PQ was better than the compent but not by much.


What kind of TV do you have? Did you notice the improved PQ on SD channels, HD channels or both?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I very seriously doubt you'd see any difference at all on SD channels. HD channels, you may see a slight difference. But, that's just a guess on my part.


----------



## the_bear (Oct 18, 2004)

Since the Mits. 65813 is analog (not fixed pixel), I doubt there will be much difference either way. You may want to keep the DVI port free for your computer.


----------



## Alto101 (Apr 11, 2005)

the_bear said:


> Since the Mits. 65813 is analog (not fixed pixel), I doubt there will be much difference either way. You may want to keep the DVI port free for your computer.


Do you have a similar TV to mine? I have read a few articles about hooking up a computer to the 65813 via the DVI port and it seems to be a little complicated. I am thinking about building a HTPC in the future and would like to actually talk with someone who has a similar tv with a HTPC connected before I invest time or money.

As far as the component video/DVI choice, I will keep my Voom STB connected to the DVI input until Voom goes dark, then I will compare the inputs with the 942.

If anyone else has an opinion about the PQ differences between the two options with the 942, I would welcome hearing them. PQ is so subjective that it helps me to hear more experienced users opinions.


----------



## djmav (Apr 14, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I very seriously doubt you'd see any difference at all on SD channels. HD channels, you may see a slight difference. But, that's just a guess on my part.


And a good guess at that!!! 

Mark is correct. The HD channels slight difference. Nothing much on the SD channels.


----------



## the_bear (Oct 18, 2004)

Alto101 said:


> Do you have a similar TV to mine?


I have a DLP using VGA with a laptop. I have slight ghosting on my set's analog (comp, VGA) inputs. My set will only display both frames of 1080i when using DVI. A good place to find info is:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=26


----------



## StevenZ (Aug 15, 2003)

My Samsung HLP4674 has an extra stretch mode with HDMI, called 'Expand', that does a better job of mapping the bits 1:1 to the mirrors on the DLP chip. The result isn't so much a difference in PQ, but that I get to see more content. It's as if the overscan is eliminated and I can see the outer edges of the picture.


----------



## Grass_hopper (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm a new user to sat/dish/hdmi. I have a toshiba 42" widescreen that has two component and a dvi connector. I've been receiving over the air digital for a year and a half. I had the installer hook up using the hdmi/dvi connector. Picture quality was less than stellar except for the over the air tuner. I tried all the different hdtv settings in the 942 receiver, nothing really provided a good picture for sd and the sat hd channels. Last night I hooked up the component by disconnecting my old over the air tuner and hooking those cables to the 942 and viola!!! Great picture now. The over the air is still a little sharper than the sat hd channels, and those are better than the sd channels. Moral of the story is try both if you have the cables. I'm not sure if not having anything hooked up DVI prior to this, it could be that my tv set needs calibrating to use the hdmi/dvi hookup. This 942 unit has performed very well so far. It was just installed last Friday night, so I'm learning the ropes as I go.

Dan


----------



## SammyC (Apr 15, 2005)

Dan,
That's good information. I believe the order for best PQ from what I have learned is DVI or HDMI, Component, S-Video, and then composite video in that order. Since the 942 doesn't have S-Video, that is one option you don't have to worry about. However, in order to view true HD the DVI,HDMI, and Component video are the only connections available. I don't have HDMI but I do have a DVI HDTV w/ component connections as well. Actually, I see HDMI as useless since most people that want a home theatre would pump the audio through their AVR and I do not suspect that most people have an AVR w/ HDMI. I've had my Harmon Kardon AVR for almost 4 years and it still kicks butt. (Especially for HD movies and concerts that come in Dolby 5.1) - I am coming over from Voom to E*on April 30th so I'm a little bit spoiled. I have always used the DVI on my Hitachi 57 widescreen through Voom and the PQ is absolutely phenomenal.  I save the component video for my DVD player and cable ( I have Brighthouse HD as well ) just in case the weather is bad and the satellite goes down. I hope E* and the 942 will bring excellent PQ but I will have to wait and find out. Cheers! SammyC


----------



## calikarim (Nov 11, 2003)

I have a Mitsubishi 65813 also and have it connected to my 942 i purhcased a week ago via component and dvi. I have a geffen switch as i have 3 other devices connected to my dvi switch. I have voom, upconverting denon 1910 dvi player and adelphia cable for my locals. What i find is that the dvi gives me a more film like fluid picture less pixelated and more clear and sharper. I really miss not having super video ouput like a had on my 6000, but this i got to say, the 942 gives a spectacular picture of SD. It is amazing it even blows voom sd away as it does my stupid 6000, which looked so unrealisitic upconverted. This makesi it look kind of like an unconverted dvi picture on my denon dvd player . Not quite but kind of like it, so as least SD is watchable.

FOr me colors are more vivid and detailed in dvi. However, i spent $500 to have my set calibrated a month ago my an isf specialist , and boy is it worth it. Get an ISF calibration, it will make your set shine. 942 will make it loook even better.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

What is "super video output" from your 6000? That's a new one to me...


----------



## Beer Kahuna (Mar 25, 2005)

Mark,

I'm sure he's talking about the s-video jack like the 501/508 has - but I'm sure *you're* just "jacking" w/ *us.*

I am, however having a problem w/ my DVI: After a couple of minutes of output, the screen goes all weird and the picture scrunches up. (The picture is still there but it is out of focus and distorted). I have to power the TV off and back on and then all is well for a few more minutes. It will not do it if I'm on the setup screen, guide, or any menus. It will only do it when watching tv. Any ideas?

My setup: Sony KP57-WV700, Dish 500 w/ Quad LNB, 2 direct runs from LNB ports 1& 4 to the 942, a 501 on LNB 2, a 508 on LNB 3, attic mount Yagi antenna w/ Channel Master preamp straight to 942 (no diplexer).

Edited for clarity: DVI is not the only video mode that goes hay-wire - all 7 inputs suffer form this. It has never done this before hooking up the 942 using the HDMI to DVI cable. Tonight I'm going to hook up the component cables (and disconnect the HDMI-DVI) and see if it still does it. If it still does it then I'm thinking I coincidently suffered a tv failure of some kind. (I think not since it's fine with menus displayed) Is the 942's digital output stream not being encoded properly?


----------

